
The dangers of empathy - kedron
http://www.kedronrhodes.com/the-dangers-of-empathy/
======
JoeAltmaier
They have it backward. Cognitive Empathy is what lets you move forward. As the
Boss, you can't be emotionally tied up in that low-performer you have to fire.
You have to act 'coldly' to get anything done.

